# MMA Gyms in Essex?



## Rossyc (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry dunno where to post this but does anybody know any MMA gyms in essex around the chelmsford/romford/brentwood area? please pm me the answer if you can


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

You posted this same question on the 13th, got a reply and didnt bother to respond. Why waste peoples time.


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

If you had bothered to just use google and type in 'MMA gym Chelmsford"

you would have got this

http://www.mmauniverse.com/clubdirectoryregionssection.html?rid=SS7&czid=SS2


----------

